# برنامج الموسوعة القبطية الأرثوذكسية الاصدار الثانى



## micheal24 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

برنامج الموسوعة القبطية الأرثوذكسية الاصدار الثانى   
- الكتاب المقدس المتضمن : -
+ عرض الكتاب المقدس عربى و قبطى
+ البحث الشامل عربى و قبطى
+ تفسير الانجيل للقمص تادرس يعقوب
+ بحث فى تفسير الانجيل للقمص تادرس يعقوب
+ شخصيات الكتاب المقدس .
+ بحث فى شخصيات الكتاب المقدس .
+ إستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس .
+ خرائط الكتاب المقدس .
+ قاموس مفردات الكتاب المقدس .
+ تأملات لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث فى الأناجيل الأربعة .
- السنكسار :-
+ عرض سير القديسين المذكورة فى السنكسار مع توافر إمكانية البحث .
+ قاموس سير القديسين و الذى يحتوى على اكثر من 2400 سيرة مع توافر إمكانية البحث .
- المكتبة :-
+ عرض كتب دينية و قد تم تجميع أكبر قدر ممكن من كتب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث .
- بستان الرهبان :-
+ عرض كتاب بستان الرهبان مع فصل أقوال الأباء .
+ بحث فى كتاب بستان الرهبان .
+ صلوات الكنيسة القبطية الاجبية و الخولاجى و الدفنار و صلوات الخدمات و الابصلمودية و خدمة الشماس .
+ كتب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث و كتب اخرى كثيرة و أسئلة كتاب سنوات مع اسئلة الناس مقسمة .
+ طقس الكنيسة القبطية .
+ دوائر المعرفة و تشمل 
+ موسوعة و دائرة معارف دينية مسيحية 
+ موسوعة و دائرة معارف ثقافية تشمل سير قادة عسكريين و معلومات عامة عن الحيوانات و الحشرات والمعارك الحربية و الكثير .
+ تاريخ مصر و الكنيسة القبطية
+ تاريخ البطاركة مع إمكانية البحث عن بطريرك من خلال اسمه او ترتيبه فى الجلوس على كرسى البطريركية أو القرن الذى نصب فيه .
+ تاريخ مصر منذ الفتح العربى و حتى الآن و ربطه بتاريخ البطاركة .
+ شخصيات و أحداث تاريخية عامة أثرت فى تاريخ مصر و العالم .
+ مكتبة من الكتب العلمية و المقالات الكمبيوترية .
+ قاموس قبطى عربى و العكس .
+ قاموس يونانى عربى للعهد الجديد و العكس
قاموس انجليزى / عربى و العكس يحتوى على أكثر من مائة ألف كلمة فى كافة المجالات منها العام و المحاسبى و القانونى و الطبى و الدينى .
+ قاموس المصطلحات الطقسية .
+ خدمة مدارس الآحد الدروس و ربطها بالسنكسار و القطمارس و تاريخ البطاركة .

برنامج الموسوعة القبطية الأرثوذكسية الاصدار الثانى 
رابط التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?4xa06ah860trt35
رابط اخر 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1NM9STT4

 بعد تحميل البرنامج قم بفك الضغط عن الملف ثم
اضغط على ايقونة setup.exe
ثم اتبع التعليمات حتى تظهر شاشة بها زر close
فتجد البرنامج على الديسك توب
لتصلك اخر التحديثات

 مسموح بطبع البرنامج على سديهات و تفرقتة فى مراكز الكنائس بالمجان
رجاءا اشترك فى الجروب على الفيس بوك و إدعو أصدقائك  لتصلك اخر التحديثات للبرنامج ، كما يسعدنا إستقبال تعليقاتكم و مقترحاتكم على الجروب 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=234604235962:scenic:


----------

